# DIY String Stretcher



## ruttnwapati (Sep 22, 2008)

I wanted to start reserving my own and my son’s bow strings. Done a search for string stretchers on AT. I would like to thank the following DIY AT’ers….......skinner2008, TargetShooter2, DeerEliminator, Bownut400, and dogrunner. Followed their threads and instructions and made the following stretcher for myself. The info. and pictures they provided were invaluable. Made a few modifications to mine.
Calibrated it with a 500# spring scale. Placed a locking shaft collar on the front sliding shaft when I reached 300#. Will use that as a reference mark/stop. Loads up string real smooth with little effort.


----------



## Mathews4ever (Jan 13, 2007)

Where did you get the compression spring?? That is nice I want to make one for builduing my strings I have a little john but would like to go more tension


----------



## TargetShooter2 (Dec 10, 2010)

*jig*

:rock:[SUP][/SUP]Looks Good

glad i was able to help you out with some idea's from my builds .. 


TS2


----------



## Mathews4ever (Jan 13, 2007)

Where did you guys get them springs???


----------



## Bownut400 (May 29, 2007)

I like it! good Job.


----------

